# Kia Rondo?



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone have this car? The safety ratings are good, except for at www.informedforlife.com (freaks me out a bit, frankly). We want one with a third row (2007 or later). Any comments on how you like the car or the safety issue would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Just be aware that the third row is extremely small and does not have top tether anchors, so basically it's only good for small kids in boosters. You wouldn't be able to use that row for a forward facing harnessed seat


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks. I'm not planning on having the kids in the third row normally, but in a pinch would it not be safe to install say a Marathon (RF or FF) or Frontier w/harness using the lap and shoulder belt in the third row? I know there's no latch back there and that it's small (I sat back there and it would be fine for short trips IMO).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Marathon *can* be installed without a top tether, but I would not recommend it. You put a child's head and neck at serious risk without a top tether. It's important enough that I would never allow my child to ride in a forward facing seat without a top tether outside of the most dire and life-threatening emergency.

The Frontier is similar, except that at 65 pounds, the tether is required and not optional.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

My neighbors have the kia.. we have the mazda 5.

Honestly, the five feels bigger, but I get 5-10 mpg better than she does.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
My neighbors have the kia.. we have the mazda 5.

Honestly, the five feels bigger, but I get 5-10 mpg better than she does.

You also have top tether anchors in all rear seating positions...that's a GREAT car


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a '09 Rondo, and it's awesome for two kids and when we have family visiting but we will definitely be sizing up when planning for #3. I have comfortably fit 6 people so far in it (2 in the back, an adult and pre-teen who had plenty of leg-room, 2 kids in the middle, and 2 in the front). After test driving lots and lots of 3 row cross-overs we ended up going with the Rondo because the warranty is better and it has lots of head room for my over 6ft. DH and good visibility for little me who is just barely 5ft. I have a hard time driving bigger cars and just being able to sit comfortably while driving so that was the deciding factor for me. It's a great car for a family of 4 and when you need room with the 3rd row folded down or occasional seating for visiting family. No tethers in the 3rd row is a big downer.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

I guess I've been in the dark about top tethers....YIKES!!!!

My current car (Subaru Legacy 1995) has no option for top tether and we've been FF in a Marathon for a long time now. OMG I'm trying not to freak out here.

I like the Mazda5, but the Rondo's price is right for us right now and I guess the 3rd row would just be for grandparents. I can revisit the Mazda with dh just to be sure. Tethers on all seats is a really nice feature.

Does the Graco Nautilus *require* a top tether no matter what the weight of the child?


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
My neighbors have the kia.. we have the mazda 5.

Honestly, the five feels bigger, but I get 5-10 mpg better than she does.

Wow. Thanks for this!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Would it be totally crazy to put a RF Marathon in the 3rd row of a Rondo? Is this a terrible idea in case of a rear hit to the car?

Thanks!


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaClaire* 
I guess I've been in the dark about top tethers....YIKES!!!!

My current car (Subaru Legacy 1995) has no option for top tether and we've been FF in a Marathon for a long time now. OMG I'm trying not to freak out here.

I like the Mazda5, but the Rondo's price is right for us right now and I guess the 3rd row would just be for grandparents. I can revisit the Mazda with dh just to be sure. Tethers on all seats is a really nice feature.

Does the Graco Nautilus *require* a top tether no matter what the weight of the child?

Don't freak out.. a lot of vehicles before 2000 don't have anchors/tethers. I have a '99 Jeep Cherokee that my kids ride in. I just make sure their carseats are properly installed with the lap/shoulder belts. Read the instructions on the carseats.. I think pretty much all of them have the option of using the seat belts only.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaClaire* 
I guess I've been in the dark about top tethers....YIKES!!!!

My current car (Subaru Legacy 1995) has no option for top tether and we've been FF in a Marathon for a long time now. OMG I'm trying not to freak out here.

I like the Mazda5, but the Rondo's price is right for us right now and I guess the 3rd row would just be for grandparents. I can revisit the Mazda with dh just to be sure. Tethers on all seats is a really nice feature.

Does the Graco Nautilus *require* a top tether no matter what the weight of the child?


Don't freak out! However, you should have top tethers retrofitted in your Subaru. The recent FMVSS compliance test for head excursion on the Marathon were absolutely dismal. They scraped by (barely) but really by the skin-of-their-teeth. Interestingly enough, the Graco Nautilus, I believe, did better WITHOUT the top tether than the Marathon did WITH the top tether







(Of course, you should always use the top tether with the Nautilus, it really makes an impressive difference).

If you tell me whether you have a sedan or a wagon, I can tell you how to get the tethers retrofitted for your Subaru


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebebradford* 
Don't freak out.. a lot of vehicles before 2000 don't have anchors/tethers. I have a '99 Jeep Cherokee that my kids ride in. I just make sure their carseats are properly installed with the lap/shoulder belts. Read the instructions on the carseats.. I think pretty much all of them have the option of using the seat belts only.

It's good that you have your seats correctly installed, however, you still need to have those top tethers retrofitted. Just because something is 'allowed' does not mean it is particularly safe. You can have top tether anchors installed outboard on either side of your Jeep. The part number is 05003422AB. The anchor points are in the ceiling behind the seating area.

Jeep installs the anchors free of charge. Call your dealer and have him refer to Technical Service Bulletin 23-029-08 for details. The dealer can find more information in the Warranty Information Center article #1339.


----------



## bebebradford (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
It's good that you have your seats correctly installed, however, you still need to have those top tethers retrofitted. Just because something is 'allowed' does not mean it is particularly safe. You can have top tether anchors installed outboard on either side of your Jeep. The part number is 05003422AB. The anchor points are in the ceiling behind the seating area.

Jeep installs the anchors free of charge. Call your dealer and have him refer to Technical Service Bulletin 23-029-08 for details. The dealer can find more information in the Warranty Information Center article #1339.


WOW ty so much. I didn't know this. I'm going to call about this, and see what we can do. ty again!


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

We also have a Madza 5 and love it. It is a dream to install rear facing in the second row and in a pinch we have installed a bucket in the 3rd (behind the seat that has the rear facing seat) It is not HUGE but it sure beats a minivan. Our insurance dropped $300 a year (from a 2004 Neon) because of the safety features.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 

If you tell me whether you have a sedan or a wagon, I can tell you how to get the tethers retrofitted for your Subaru









It's a sedan--thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if pre-2010 models of the Mazda5 has electronic stability control?


----------



## bama (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaClaire* 
Does anyone know if pre-2010 models of the Mazda5 has electronic stability control?

They don't. But you don't really need it. Its not standard on a lot of cars. I'm looking for an 08-09 5 now. I don't like the changes they did to the '10. Nothing major, just cosmetic. You can get them at a great price, around here a 08 with 40k miles can be had for under $12k.

Here is a neat site to check out:

http://www.mazdas247.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=194


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

We have a 2008 Kia Rondo. We peferred the leg room of the Rondo over the Mazda 5's. I do not remember how tall my son was at the time of purchase but now at 15 he is 6' 3" and the leg room was a must. We rarely use the 3rd row seating. We are well past the car seat stage with all 3 kids.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaClaire* 
It's a sedan--thanks so much for the info!!!!

That's so weird...I filled out this information last night. I have no idea why it's not showing up now. Ok, looking it up again, a 95 Subaru Legacy Sedan, right?

There are 3 8 mm weld nuts behind each seating position in the back seat. The part number is 96031AC000MU for the dark gray and 96031AC000RA for the red/gray part number for the tether anchor kits, which you can obtain by contacting a Subaru dealer


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all of the info. However...we are now the proud owners of a 2008 Mazda5!!!!!

New question: anyone know what the upper weight limit is on the LATCH in this car? I couldn't find this info in the manual. Dd is in a Marathon FF and she's 40# so I guess we'll install w/belt if I can't find other info.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaClaire* 
Thanks for all of the info. However...we are now the proud owners of a 2008 Mazda5!!!!!

New question: anyone know what the upper weight limit is on the LATCH in this car? I couldn't find this info in the manual. Dd is in a Marathon FF and she's 40# so I guess we'll install w/belt if I can't find other info.

Thanks!!!

Congrats...what a great car!

Mazda defers to the child restraint manufacturer on LATCH limits. Until a few years ago, Britax had a 48 lb limit on LATCH, but recently they changed it to "the vehicle manufacturer recommendation OR 40 pounds if the vehicle manufacturer doesn't specify". So yes, in your case you would use the seatbelt for her, (as well as the top tether, of course).

ETA: I realized after that I assumed you had a newer Marathon, and you know what they say when you ASSume







Check the side label on your Marathon. It may allow you to use the LATCH to 48 pounds.


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks again!!!!!


----------

